# Deep Color



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Can someone give a simple explanation as to why deep color support is listed as a product perk for blu ray players... To HDMI cables... To displays/projectors... When there is no video format with it?

Do video games have deep color encoded?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Basically, what deep color does is use an algorithm to expand the colors on the display from "millions" to "billions." 

It expands the color word-length from 8 bit (?) to 10-bit, 12-bit and 16-bit (RGB or YCbCr) color depths on v. 1.3.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I understand the premise... But there's no content for it. So it's basically just not use???


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

There is no good reason why its listed, as you mentioned its a feature that never came to fruition.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

I thought it was a head scratcher.... It's almost as if the industry wants you to think it's a feature that makes something better. 

I've seen photos of the kind if difference it "can" make. Sure would be cool to see it in action for real.


"the ghost called deep color"


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I _believe_ that some BDPs will add color bits to the picture; at least they have a setting for it...FWTW. :scratch:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmmm.... I'll shoot an email to Oppo and pop this question. Let's see what they have to say. I'll report back with the answer. Stay tuned! ;-)


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

So I posed the question to Oppo...

Why does the Oppo Player advertise Deep Color Capability when there doesn't appear to be any content?

Here is the response:

_There are no Deep Color contents, so there is no advantage to using Deep Color on the player. For this reason enabling it or disabling should offer no real benefit to the signal.

Best Regards, 

Customer Service 
OPPO Digital, Inc. 
2629B Terminal Blvd.
Mountain View, CA 94043_



So there ya go... Deep Color is essentially nothing. Which, still begs the question:

Why is it a highlighted spec???

It's almost like a car tire ad boasting: Lunar Surface Compatible.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Features do not have to provide any real value to capture the attention of the buyer. It sounds good...


----------

